# AIM Warcraft d20 Game



## MDSnowman (Feb 1, 2004)

Imagine, the year is 2009, and the Massive Multiplayer Online game _World of Warcraft _ has been upgraded into a fully immerisve enviornemnt dripping with state of the art AI and character custimization.

Welcome to *World of Warcraft 2.0*​
In the tradition of cyber thrillers (such as the Matrix and .hack//SIGN) and fantasy (warcraft d20, Dunegons and Dragons) you are players within this world creating characters and seeking fun and adventure.

*This Game Features...*
_17 Playable Races:_ Everything from the savage Orcs, to the shambling Forsaken are yours to play.
_20+ Prestige Classes:_ Bind the Demons of the World to your service or ride into battle on the back of a gryphon, all this and more at your finger tips.
_Archetypes:_ Tell us, just who players your World of Warcraft character in the near future of the "real world"
_Hacking rules: _ By illegally adjusting the game code you can create both temporary and permenant changes to the game, now with the hacking Skill and hack feats.
_Viruses:_ Like any computer program viruses exist and can pose dangers to you not just in the game, but in the "real world" as well.
_Adventure in the "real world":_using d20 Modern rules immerse yourself in the role of "real world" players trying uncover the deeper mysteries of _World of Warcraft v. 2.0_
Based on the popular Warcraft d20 game​
Contact me now and reserve your place!: SnowSyracuse@aol.com


----------



## MDSnowman (Feb 6, 2004)

Aww come on guys... no one interested in such a game? 
I already have one player... she's playing a Night Elf Wizard/Necromancer

Here's some of the details
we'll be playing Via AOL Instant Messager, I'm using a variety of sources  to bring this all together along with homemade Archetype and hacking abilities here's a preivew of a few of the hacking feats...

*Signature Equipment [Hack]*
A piece of your equipment is specially tuned to your own character’s code and grows in strength along with you.
*Requirements:* 10+ Ranks in hacking, and must own a Magical Item with at least +1 enhancement bonus.
*Benefits: * One Item you own (with at least a +1 enhancement bonus) gains the ability to “level” (See Dragon #289). 
*Special:* You may take this feat multiple times, each time it applies to a different item.

*Spell Master [Hack]*
You have access to spells not normally available to players within the World of Warcraft game.
*Requirements:* 10+ Ranks in hacking
*Benefits:* You may learn and use spells from sources outside Warcraftd20 and Basic D&D products.

*What the F*ck are You?!?! [Hack]*
You can make a character with a race other than the ones normally allowed in the game.
*Requirements:* 18+ ranks in hacking, GM Approval
*Benefits:* You may switch your character race. If this requires that you forgo class levels that you already have you must recalculate them. You must retain all your hacking skill points, and this feat. If you take a racial Hit die,or ECL combination that precludes you from meeting the requirements for this class you must max out your ranks in hacking, and are required to do so until you meet the requirments. Your GM gets final say in any cases where you may want to reallocate skill points and feats.
*Example: * Charles is playing “Arik” a 15th Level Human Wizard, but at level 15 he takes this feat and decides that he wants to become an ogre magus. Ogres have 4 Racial Hit Dice and a Level Adjustment of +2; therefore Arik would be a 9th Level Ogre Mage Wizard. His GM Decides to let him take feats reserved to Ogre Magus in lieu of a few of his current feats.


----------



## MDSnowman (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay guys Update on the Campaign

We have two players...

*Lorelith: * Night-Elf Female Wizard/Necromancer, domineering mistress of the undead 
 &
*Sir Thomas Trollbane: * Human Male Fighter/Knight, Galant knight wielding the sword that bares his name

I'll take up to another 4 players... anyone anyone... Bueller...


----------



## MDSnowman (Feb 11, 2004)

MDSnowman said:
			
		

> Okay guys Update on the Campaign
> 
> We have two players...
> 
> ...




Alright guys we've picked up another 2 players

An Orc Shaman
and 
A Goblin Infiltrator

..We've got room for 2 more people and we need us some muscle!


----------



## MDSnowman (Feb 14, 2004)

MDSnowman said:
			
		

> Alright guys we've picked up another 2 players
> 
> An Orc Shaman
> and
> ...




Next up we've got Ragnar Hellscream, the Vicious Orcish Blademaster


----------

